# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Female bodybuilders and Trenbolone..

## Silverr

I was wondering if there are any female bodybuilders who have experienced using trenbolone acetate? I wanted to know if it is worth the risk using it and what are the most common side affects manifested on female users? Please shed a light on this.. im really planning to try this one out.. and is it also sufficient to cycle it only for 40 days prior to contest (37.5mg ed)? 

Here is the cycle im planning: (please tell me if it is not good)
week 1 & 2:
Anavar 20-30mg ed
ECA 1-2 ed
Cytomix 1 tab ed

week 3 & 4:
Anavar 30mg ed
Clen (10-30mcg) ed
Cytomix 1 tab ed

week 5:
Anavar 30mg ed
ECA twice ed
Cytomix 1 tab ed

week 6 - 10:
tren acetate 37.5mg ed
ECA twice/ Clen(10-40mcg) ed
Cytomix 1 tab ed

Please tell me if this is a good one or not.. i am open to all suggestions..

----------


## FireGuy

If you are concerned about androgenic side effects (which I hope you are) tren would be one of the last compounds on your list. There are several others that are more "female friendly". In somewhat of an order I would say, Anavar , Primo, EQ, Winstrol , Mast, Test P. Remember that at a high enough dosage or with a long enough exposure time even these may cause irreversible side effects for you.

----------


## wharton

> I was wondering if there are any female bodybuilders who have experienced using trenbolone acetate? I wanted to know if it is worth the risk using it and what are the most common side affects manifested on female users? Please shed a light on this.. im really planning to try this one out.. and is it also sufficient to cycle it only for 40 days prior to contest (37.5mg ed)? 
> 
> Here is the cycle im planning: (please tell me if it is not good)
> week 1 & 2:
> Anavar 20-30mg ed
> ECA 1-2 ed
> Cytomix 1 tab ed
> 
> week 3 & 4:
> ...


If your female and dont want to look and sound like a man then do not run tren at all.

----------


## Silverr

thank you so much fireguy and wharton.. of course i dont want to look and sound like a man  :Frown:  ..all i want is to achieve a much more ripped muscular physique and still keep the feminine look.. i have already started using anavar last week but Im planning to stack it w/ deca 100mg twice a week for 6 weeks then stanozolol for the last 6 remaining weeks.. my problem w/ stanozolol is the acne after the cycle.. is there a way to prevent this side from happening? Please i need some guidance from you guys

----------

